# INDEPENDENCE, MO Beautiful Male



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Pet Pardons on Facebook | Facebook








*Age: *5 Years *Gender: *Male *Kennel #*13590585
*Personality / Description*

13590585
Breed Shepherd/Mix
Age 5 years
Sex Male
Size Large
Color Brown/Black
Housetrained Unknown
Site Independence Animal Services
Location Cocomo
Intake Date 7/15/2011

If you can save any, please contact shelter at [email protected] and [email protected] and call them at 816-325-7207 or 816-325-7211. You can also email [email protected] if you are not local and assistance is needed to get any of them out.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

City of Independence, Missouri - Search For A Pet


----------

